# Green Tomatoes



## KC8UXU (Oct 22, 2008)

My garden is at it's end. This was my first year. Small but I did learn alot and I am looking forward to next year.

I am cleaning it up and I have green tomatoes left. Will they ripen? Does anyone have recipes to use them?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Off the top of my head:

Green Tomato Recipes

Classic Fried Green Tomatoes Recipe

SALSA RECIPES USING GREEN TOMATOES

The Joy of Soup: Spicy Green Tomato Soup

:google:


----------



## KC8UXU (Oct 22, 2008)

What is this thing called Google? 

Thanks.......I thought forum members might have some favorite recipes or suggestions..........

I am leaning towards salsa....due to a Jalapeno and tomato harvest....might throw in some green tomatoes.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I put the green tomatoes in a paper bag with an apple, the ethylene gas produced will often ripen them. I also pickle them, sliced or small whole with onions like picking cucumbers, same recipes. The very small ones, cherry or grape size I pickle like green olives for my martinis.:beercheer:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I like using RecipeSource to gather recipes over the 'net and I buy recipebooks and read them through like a novel to gather ideas for meals, snacks, pot-lucks, etc. As I try the recipe, I might modify it and write it down on a recipe-card for one of my two boxes of recipes .. 

Of course, I haven't tried any of those that I listed, but, reading through them, they seem like they could turn out alright.

BTW: Fried Green Tomatoes I would change-up. I hate salt and am alergic to pepper (black / white) so I would probably make a mix of cornmeal, chipotle, garlic-powder and onion-powder, dip each piece of tomato into a bowl of whipped eggs, dip into the cornmeal-mix and then fry in a large cast-iron frying pan right beside slow-cooking bacon and serve together with a slice of toast soaked in fresh butter and maple syrup.

Any left-over whipped egg would be cooked up as scrambled-eggs after the bacon and tomatoes had been removed .. some diced green-peppers, diced onion and all the left-over drippings from cooking previously ..


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

KC8UXU said:


> What is this thing called Google?
> 
> Thanks.......I thought forum members might have some favorite recipes or suggestions..........
> 
> I am leaning towards salsa....due to a Jalapeno and tomato harvest....might throw in some green tomatoes.


Salsa is great. You can bottle it and it keeps well.


----------



## mmszbi (Nov 14, 2009)

dill pickled green tomatoes ROCK! Make your brine as normal, cut and slice up the tomatoes into wedges, stuff them into your jars, add a teaspoon of dill and mustard seed to the jars, pour in your brine and waterbath....yummy!

I also add a big slice of jalapeno or fresno pepper in with them.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

mmszbi said:


> dill pickled green tomatoes ROCK! Make your brine as normal, cut and slice up the tomatoes into wedges, stuff them into your jars, add a teaspoon of dill and mustard seed to the jars, pour in your brine and waterbath....yummy!
> 
> I also add a big slice of jalapeno or fresno pepper in with them.


I never thought to pickle tomatoes. I had a recipe that made tomato jelly and it was terrible. I just stayed away from them, and occasionally dried a few.


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

I would eat green tomatoes in a SHTF situation. It's not right now so I'd just go to the farmers market and get some nice juicy red ones for cheap.


----------



## rwc1969 (Jul 13, 2009)

Wrap em individual in black and white newspaer or put in a brown paper bag. they'll ripen. Or, just bread and fry em. MMM MMM good!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Sonnyjim said:


> I would eat green tomatoes in a SHTF situation. It's not right now so I'd just go to the farmers market and get some nice juicy red ones for cheap.


I'm with Jim on this one. I had green tomatoes fried once and it didn't do it for me. I was probably six though. Maybe it's time to give it a try again.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Dean said:


> I'm with Jim on this one. I had green tomatoes fried once and it didn't do it for me. I was probably six though. Maybe it's time to give it a try again.


Fried green tomatoes and beer........:beercheer:. 
Ranks right up there with fried pickles!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I've had fried pickles and they were good. I'm going to try it this weekend. If it's terrible or I get sick no one that recommended it will hear the end of it!


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

rwc1969 said:


> Wrap em individual in black and white newspaer or put in a brown paper bag. they'll ripen. Or, just bread and fry em. MMM MMM good!


I usually wrap mine in newspaper too, put in a box and put in the coolest place in the house. I've had ripe tomatoes for Thanksgiving and once for Christmas that way.


----------

